# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  [WF / 3.0] Assembly Versioning

## eraim

Bonjour,

Je dveloppe une application web et je cherche  avoir deux versions de la mme assemble dans mon appli.
J'ai modifi le numro de version, modifi le nom du fichier mais j'ai une erreur et je ne sais pas ce que je dois faire.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Voici l'erreur:


```
The type 'Samples.VacationWorkflow' exists in both 'c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\webapp\44305249\4711e659\assembly\dl3\35b9e156\e5141038_624fc701\TestVersion.DLL' and 'c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\webapp\44305249\4711e659\assembly\dl3\fc56f82a\05f12c6a_574fc701\.Samples.DLL
```

Merci d'avance!  :;):

----------


## Sphax

Salut,

Pourquoi vouloir utiliser deux versions d'une mme assembly dans une seule autre assembly ? Dsol je ne rponds pas a ta question, mais le pb semble venir d'une mauvais utilisation des versions a la base...

----------


## eraim

Parce que je travaille sur Windows Workflow Foundation.
Et lorsque je modifie mon workflow, je veux pouvoir garder l'ancienne version de mon assembly pour les anciennes instances.
Ce qui fait que j'ai deux versions de la mme assembly dans mon appli web.

----------


## Thomas Lebrun

J'ai modifi le titre de ton 1er msg pour que l'on sache que tu bosses sur WF  :;):

----------


## Sphax

J'ai peur que tu ne puisses qu'assez difficilement t'en sortir, mais WF ne prvoie rien  ce sujet ?
Le problme avec ta solution c'est que tu retrouves dans 2 assemblies diffrentes les mmes classes dans les mmes namespace donc qd tu cres un objet d'un de ces types, le compilateur ne sait pas lequel choisir.
Pour rsoudre ce genre de soucis il y a un mcanisme "d'alias externe" qui te permet de distinguer les rfrences aux classes de tes 2 assemblies, un exemple ici.
Cela dit j'ai peur que ce ne soit pas une bonne solution dans ton cas, car si tu as une 3ieme  version de ton assembly, le pb va devenir ingrable, encore une fois je serais tonn que WF n'ait pas prvu qque chose pour le versioning des workflows.

----------


## eraim

En fait, j'ai rsolu mon pb...
Je mets les anciennes versions dans le GAC, et la nouvelle dans mon appli Web. Et tout fonctionne bien!  ::lol::  

Merci pour votre aide!  :;):

----------

